# Keyhero at Home depot...anyone try or use this app/idea?



## richg99 (Feb 1, 2019)

I just stumbled across this app online. Doing some reading, it certainly sounds like a free and easy way to back up all of my keys. And, if you were to lose your key ring ( Yikes!) it would be a great thing to have in reserve. 

It probably won't work on my engine key(s), but may work on my trailer lock, etc.

Right now, it appears that it works on both Android and Apple.

I rarely jump at something when it first comes out. I am hoping that someone else on here has been the guinea pig. Ha Ha 
regards,

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/keyhero/id1275571905?mt=8


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 1, 2019)

I don't have it yet, but sure like the concept. It looks like the machines are currently only available at Home Depots. I hope they expand to include Ace Hardware too. 

If this takes off we will have to worry about hackers getting copies of our keys along with our credit card info. :shock:


----------



## thedude (Feb 2, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> I don't have it yet, but sure like the concept. It looks like the machines are currently only available at Home Depots. I hope they expand to include Ace Hardware too.
> 
> If this takes off we will have to worry about hackers getting copies of our keys along with our credit card info. :shock:


The Russians will be after our huffys....[emoji23]


----------



## richg99 (Feb 2, 2019)

Well, I tried it. I went to Home Depot this morning and found a guy who worked in the key area. He said I was the Second one to ask about the system. He truly didn't know how to do the process, but we worked it out. Side-by-side, with each of us reading the screens, each step became clear and my key was made.

I had to try it out. I gave him one of my keys and then had to download the app. to my Android phone. It didn't take but a moment to download. I had to give it my phone number and set up an account. (Email address; password, etc.). It was nothing that I didn't expect to do.

He scanned the key into their system. I had to Name The Key. One of the options was Front door; and Back door, etc.. 

I didn't like the database being able to identify exactly what each key controlled, so I told the machine it was for an Apartment (which I don't own). When I got back home and opened the app., I found that I could change the name to anything that I wanted. So, I made up a code that told ME what the key was for, but not a casual looker or thief ( I hope).

Anyhow, after logging the key into the database, I had the guy come completely out of the setup and close down the connection. 

I then said..."let's see if it works" and I had him make me a key totally from the record in the database. It cost me $2.00 and I now have an extra key. I took it home and it worked just fine.

The system sent me an email to let me know that Someone had just made a key using my identification. It appears that the app will keep you informed if, somehow, someone used your information to make a key.

If we can get over the idea that our key data is in the Cloud someplace, and try to protect the actual key names with our own home-made-up descriptions, I think this system is a winner. 

Someday this week, I am going to take all of my boat keys up and have them log each one in. Between keys to get into the boat barn; a key that locks the spare tire on; Another key that locks the hitch coupler...there are plenty of potential problems if I lost that key ring.

If you have a Home Depot nearby, you might consider logging in some not-very-important-key, and see how the process works. For me, it was worth the $2.00 to try it out.

regards,


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2019)

I would have to see how they protect the customer's data first. 

Imagine a data breach with them. #-o


----------



## jethro (Feb 4, 2019)

Jim said:


> I would have to see how they protect the customer's data first.
> 
> Imagine a data breach with them. #-o



Between Target, Capital 1, Bass Pro Shops and a few others, I have had my data breached more times than I can count on one hand. Who cares anymore, way of the future.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Feb 4, 2019)

I actually used to pick locks as part of my living. If anybody wants into your place, hacking a database to get your key information would be the hard way. A cheap set of internet lockpicks and 2 minutes is all it takes 95% of the time. Know that locks only keep honest people out.


----------



## KMixson (Feb 4, 2019)

maintenanceguy said:


> I actually used to pick locks as part of my living. If anybody wants into your place, hacking a database to get your key information would be the hard way. A cheap set of internet lockpicks and 2 minutes is all it takes 95% of the time. Know that locks only keep honest people out.



You got that right. I have a set of lock picks at work that I use to pick locks of coworkers lockers, vehicles and other locks when they lose their keys or lock their keys in and want in. It is real easy and I am not a locksmith, just a mechanic.


----------



## Jim (Feb 5, 2019)

I have Kevin Mitnick’s business card. Look him up if you don’t recognize the name. This is the coolest business card I have ever seen.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Feb 5, 2019)

I believe in fair warning.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 5, 2019)

I am going to name my key "Rich's Boat". :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

(Son of a gun, sometimes I kill myself with my own jokes).


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2019)

:LOL2:


----------

